# Amazing king skinks.



## Snowman (Dec 11, 2012)

It's no surprise to anyone that has seen some of WA's wheat belt stimi's or Boodarie red womas, that we have amazing Egernia as well. 
This is a breeding project from the lads at Reptile Mania in WA.


----------



## rockethead (Dec 11, 2012)

very nice looks big.
How big does it grow


----------



## Snowman (Dec 11, 2012)

About half a meter.


----------



## Burnerism (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome skink!!


----------



## Wally (Dec 11, 2012)

Very cool Snowman.


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 11, 2012)

One of the best i have seen.

EDIT: was a long day for me, i thought it was a cunningham lol


----------



## Snowman (Dec 12, 2012)

Tipsylama said:


> One of the best i have seen, still prefer the granitebelt forms though



I don't get it?


----------



## caliherp (Dec 12, 2012)

I have never been a skink fan, but damn that's a cool looking skink.


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 12, 2012)

Would make a nice looking albino... Still a great looking skink nice pattern compared to most skinks.


----------



## butters (Dec 12, 2012)

I think tipsylama has it confused with a cunninghams skink.


----------



## bigguy (Dec 12, 2012)

Butters I pretty sure you are correct. The pic of the King Skink has an almost identical patterning to the southern Cunninghams


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, Not being a skink man myself ive never seen one of those but they have really nice patterns and quite a good size.. would they be one of the largest skinks in Australia??


----------



## Xeaal (Dec 12, 2012)

Really lovely animal.


----------



## Snowman (Dec 12, 2012)

bigguy said:


> Butters I pretty sure you are correct. The pic of the King Skink has an almost identical patterning to the southern Cunninghams



Much bigger and smoother scales... Very different really.


----------



## bk201 (Dec 12, 2012)

Are king skinks commonly available in the west?


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 12, 2012)

Haha, had a long day yesterday, was not paying enough attention to the picture saw it as a cunningham 

Never the less, its an absolutely amazing animal


----------



## Snowman (Dec 12, 2012)

bk201 said:


> Are king skinks commonly available in the west?


They are available, but not as commonly kept as blueies and bobtails. The most common are the predominately black looking ones. Get a tame one and they really are great pets.


----------



## bk201 (Dec 12, 2012)

Must bring some over in future


----------



## Rickyp (Dec 12, 2012)

Now thats a cool looking skink


----------



## Niall (Dec 14, 2012)

I was happy to get a couple of pairs of these animals, main aim is to get them breeding and get them on the market since all we see are the dull boring charcoal coloured animals at the moment.

cheers.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Are the adults retaining the vivid patterns Niall?
How old is the one pictured?


----------



## Niall (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, they are retaining all colours and patterning.
The one pictured above is an adult female who should hopefully drop some little stunners soon.


----------

